
The Dark Art of Pricing - robert-boehnke
http://www.jessicahische.is/obsessedwiththeinternet/andhelpingyougetpaid/the-dark-art-of-pricing
======
watchdogtimer
I've been in business making products for almost 18 years, and I _still_ have
problems estimating how long it will take to complete a custom job for a
client.

Whenever I am asked to bid on a project, I try to remember the "3X" rule:
estimate the amount of time it will take, then multiply by 3. This usually
turns out to be a good estimate of how long a project will _really_ take.

